
Show HN: Edit this webpage with your voice - jawns
https://shaungallagher.github.io/say_restyle/
======
scrollaway
So after playing around with the page, I just started saying random things to
see how the speech API would fare with my atrocious accent. That was
interesting, until I said "the quick fox", and it interpreted ... bleeped
speech?

    
    
        2015-06-20 03:02:49.109 say_restyle.js:7 Speech recognized: the quick f****
        2015-06-20 03:02:49.110 say_restyle.js:7 Speech recognized: the quick Fox
        2015-06-20 03:02:49.110 say_restyle.js:7 Speech recognized: quick f****
    

What the fox?

~~~
jawns
I noticed that while I was developing the script. I'm using annyang --
[https://github.com/TalAter/annyang](https://github.com/TalAter/annyang) \--
to interact with the web speech API, and it doesn't look like annyang is the
one censoring the results, so it must be ... the API itself?

~~~
TD-Linux
Yes - in particular, it's done server-side by Google. It seems that there is a
config option to turn it off.
[http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/content/brow...](http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/content/browser/speech/google_one_shot_remote_engine.cc)

~~~
scrollaway
Am I really the only one freaked out by this?

~~~
userbinator
No. The idea that your voice is being recorded and sent to Google is something
that a lot of people might not want.

~~~
scrollaway
I think you missed the point.

------
sr_banksy
I envision this to be a great little browser extension for those pesky team /
site presentations.

 _Can you make that text yellow?_ Sure, tell it to do so and see how stupid it
looks for yourself!

------
baby
I have no idea what is going on, am I suppose to just speak to the page?
Because it does nothing (safari)

EDIT: apparently visiting
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html)
it tells me safari is not supported :(

Why are these cool things never in Firefox? As I don't use Chrome I often run
into demos that don't work.

~~~
TD-Linux
The Web Speech API in Chrome is implemented by calling Google Speech
Recognition APIs. Firefox would have to pay for an API key to use the same
service.

There has been some work for client-side speech recognition in browsers
though, for example:
[http://syl22-00.github.io/pocketsphinx.js](http://syl22-00.github.io/pocketsphinx.js)

------
Xeoncross
Now that the speech API is accessible to almost all developers, I really see
this being a very helpful thing for developers while they work on web sites.

Want to try multiple styles on a mobile app (phonegap/cordova) without
recompiling it? Need to make "fuzzy" css changes to gradient colors ("make it
darker") while experimenting?

Then, in a little while we will be able to roll this same powerful API out to
our users.

~~~
x5n1
seems more tedious than open up dev tools. too much variation to be of general
use, probably depends on certain markup like bootstrap. innovative idea
though.

------
ganarajpr
This is quite interesting and is very close to what we are doing at
[http://www.dhi.io](http://www.dhi.io). Though the difference is that , there
is actually an AI sitting in between the user and the editing layer -
interpreting the users commands, making the edits etc.

------
borplk
I've seen some neat projects using the speech API, including this one, but the
recognition seems way too bad. Where does the recognition engine come from? Do
the browser vendors make it?

------
rolfvandekrol
Really cool! And it actually works!

Seems like 'select its first child' doesn't select the first child, but the
second.

------
ConAntonakos
This is really cool!

